# Suggestions for hard drive replacement for Bolt+?



## chracatoa (Jun 14, 2017)

So all bolt lights are flashing and I'm assuming the hard drive died. It's a 2017 bolt+.

The suggested hard drive MQ03ABB200 is not available in the US and it'll take till late November to get it. Does anyone has an Amazon HD that would work just by replacing the hard drive? I've seen some videos of removing the HD back, attaching to computer, etc. I just want to buy the hd that gives me the simplest replacement.

Thanks!


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

These are the recommended 2.5" hard drives for the Bolt, and I can only find the 1TB available at Amazon. And the only place I see the 2TB is Ebay. I can not find any 3TB. I did not search extensively. These drives are getting harder and harder to find. Goharddrive.com usually has the 2TB in stock, so maybe they will get some at a later date.

1TB Toshiba MQ01ABD100V
2TB Toshiba MQ03ABB200
3TB Toshiba MQ03ABB300


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

I suggest you go with a 3.5" external drive and enclosure. This way you decide how much recording space you get.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Here’s the drive that came in 1TB Bolts









goHardDrive.com - Seagate ST1000VT001 1TB (7mm) 5400RPM 128MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 2.5'' Internal Notebook Hard Drive - 3 Year Warranty


Seagate ST1000VT001 1TB (7mm) 5400RPM 128MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 2.5' Internal Notebook Hard Drive - 3 Year Warranty - best deal at goHardDrive.com



www.goharddrive.com


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

cherry ghost said:


> Here’s the drive that came in 1TB Bolts


According to this site, https://nascompares.com/answer/list-of-wd-cmr-and-smr-hard-drives-hdd/, that is an SMR drive. After TiVo Bolts have been in use now for a number of years, it has been determined that SMR drives do not play nicely with TiVos. It is recommended to use a CMR drive if you want a drive that lasts longer. I found that Verizon Fios uses the 1TB Toshiba MQ01ABD100V in their DVRs, which is a good indication that they last a reasonable amount of time, given that they are handing out DVRs as their STB with the 4100 model.

Edit: Grammar


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

A related question regarding the hard drive replacement. If the hard drive in the Bolt is replaced with another same model hard drive, does the cable card stay paired i.e. no need to get cable company involved to re-pair it?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

waterchange said:


> A related question regarding the hard drive replacement. If the hard drive in the Bolt is replaced with another same model hard drive, does the cable card stay paired i.e. no need to get cable company involved to re-pair it?


Only if you copy the old hard drive to the new hard drive with MFS Tools. Otherwise, a new blank hard drive requires the cableco to re-pair it.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

I bought this case and hard drive and it's working great and looks great and no mods were done to the Bolt case.









Amazon.com: Kingwin Aluminum Single Bay Hot Swap Mobile Rack Tray For 3.5” SSD/HDD, Internal SATA Hard Drive Backplane Enclosure, Support SATA I/II/III & SAS I/II 6Gbps and [Optimized for 3.5” SSD/HDD] : Electronics


Buy Kingwin Aluminum Single Bay Hot Swap Mobile Rack Tray For 3.5” SSD/HDD, Internal SATA Hard Drive Backplane Enclosure, Support SATA I/II/III & SAS I/II 6Gbps and [Optimized for 3.5” SSD/HDD]: Electronics - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com












Amazon.com: Western Digital 4TB WD Red Plus NAS Internal Hard Drive HDD - 5400 RPM, SATA 6 Gb/s, CMR, 128 MB Cache, 3.5" -WD40EFZX : Electronics


Amazon.com: Western Digital 4TB WD Red Plus NAS Internal Hard Drive HDD - 5400 RPM, SATA 6 Gb/s, CMR, 128 MB Cache, 3.5" -WD40EFZX : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## MaTiv44 (3 mo ago)

Yuterald said:


> I bought this case and hard drive and it's working great and looks great and no mods were done to the Bolt case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you bought those two, and then you can just plug into the back of the Tivo Bolt+ is that correct? ( No other modifications or anything need to be done? )

Does the case come with the cable to connect to the Tivo? 

I guess the case doesnt really matter does it? All you need to make sure is that it is 3.5 and eSATA connection ... or if it is SATA like yours you have to get an adapter SATA to ESATA, is that correct?

thanks


----------



## MaTiv44 (3 mo ago)

MaTiv44 said:


> So, you bought those two, and then you can just plug into the back of the Tivo Bolt+ is that correct? ( No other modifications or anything need to be done? )
> 
> Does the case come with the cable to connect to the Tivo?
> 
> ...



I was looking at 


*Vantec NexStar HX*

*3.5" SATA III Hard Drive Enclosure USB 3.0 With Fan*

*Or another enclosure that has a fan with it, but I guess you would then need a USB to eSATA adapter? SATA to eSATA for others? 

The bolt, and other Tivos are all eSATA arent they?*


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

MaTiv44 said:


> So, you bought those two, and then you can just plug into the back of the Tivo Bolt+ is that correct? ( No other modifications or anything need to be done? )
> 
> Does the case come with the cable to connect to the Tivo?
> 
> ...


 I don't have a fan w/the HD which is a slight concern...but I'll see how it goes.

I bought something similar to this over a decade ago to power the drive and connect the drive to the BOLT








Amazon.com: Generic SATA/PATA/IDE Drive to USB 2.0 Adapter Converter Cable for 2.5 / 3.5 Inch Hard Drive / 5 inch Optical Drive with External AC Power Adapter : Electronics


Amazon.com: Generic SATA/PATA/IDE Drive to USB 2.0 Adapter Converter Cable for 2.5 / 3.5 Inch Hard Drive / 5 inch Optical Drive with External AC Power Adapter : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

MaTiv44 said:


> So, you bought those two, and then you can just plug into the back of the Tivo Bolt+ is that correct? ( No other modifications or anything need to be done? )


No, one cannot just plug into the back of a Tivo with no modifications, that eSATA port is not usable that way.
You would need to have the SATA cable from the compatible external drive bay fed into the SATA port on the motherboard somehow.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> No, one cannot just plug into the back of a Tivo with no modifications, that eSATA port is not usable that way.
> You would need to have the SATA cable from the compatible external drive bay fed into the SATA port on the motherboard somehow.


Correct. I connected the SATA cable from the new drive to where the old drive was connected inside the BOLT. It's sideways coming out so the case fits over it as normal without having to cut a hole etc into the case.


----------

